# Pigeon Man makes local news !!



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't know how long this will stay up on the York Sunday News web site, but a man responded to one of our ads in a local paper, and he is also a news reporter. One thing led to another, well to make a long story short, my loft manager Lewis Burns was a subject of a newspaper story and a video...both can be seen here. This has been part of our efforts to promote the York Racing Pigeon Club, here in York, Pa.

http://ydr.inyork.com//ci_8026940?IADID=Search-ydr.inyork.com-ydr.inyork.com


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Awesome story Warren. Congrats! Hope it attracts some more Newbies!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Warren, congratulations for such a positive news story. I enjoyed reading it and watching the video. Mr. Burns knows a lot about pigeons. I liked how he just reached out and nabbed one on the fly with no problem and you can tell he really loves them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great story Warren. Mr Burns seems like a really nice man.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

that is an awesome story Warren thankyou for sharing it ..Its nice to see you and Mr Burns celebrity status keeps on growing out in the world  keep up the great work and I know your book will be out soon too , followed by the movie of course


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome story Warren! Thanks for sharing, the video with Mr. Burns was great too. Always nice when the pigeon can get some good press!!!


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

nice story and video


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful story and video, Warren! Congratulations to both you and Mr. Burns!

Terry


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank you all !  

If you like this story, you might be able to help me get another follow up by going directly to the article on the site and emailing it to a few friends !  

If we stay at the top of the most viewed article and most emailed article, the newspaper will be sure to do a follow up story this fall, when our brand new 100 Mile Club conducts it's first race. We may be one of the very first AU club's in the country to develope two classes of membership, the regular one for us old time professionals, and our new "100 Mile Club" for all of our newbies !!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Thank you all !
> 
> If you like this story, you might be able to help me get another follow up by going directly to the article on the site and emailing it to a few friends !
> 
> If we stay at the top of the most viewed article and most emailed article, the newspaper will be sure to do a follow up story this fall, when our brand new 100 Mile Club conducts it's first race. We may be one of the very first AU club's in the country to develope two classes of membership, the regular one for us old time professionals, and our new "100 Mile Club" for all of our newbies !!


Good idea, Warren! I'm sure the newspaper will soon be wondering where all the "bird brains" are coming from that are posting about the article  

Terry


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Way to go Pigeon Man! Congrats!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Congradulations you guys! 
It's always nice to see something positive about pigeons in the news...especially when it's about the domestic ones. Hopefully it might attract more people into the hobby!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Warren, congratulations....very nice story and video.

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent article! I especially like the part at the end where you offer to help someone get started in the sport. Well done!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Really nice, Warren! KUDOS to Mr. Burns!!

However, WHY am I NOT surprised?! YOU are already FAMOUS...being a fun character in Illona's book!

BTW, I've read all THREE and LOVED THEM!! Am waiting for her NEXT one!

Hugs and Scritches to ALL!! Keep up the GREAT publicity!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Sandy-HHC (Jan 7, 2008)

Great article Warren, Bill an I enjoyed reading it. I was surprised to find a fellow combine member here tonight, I'm a new member on this site. I saw the article on the internet when looking for some answers about a shot I got from Wayne a few weeks ago. If you get a minute look at my last post and email me if you have any thought on it, I'd really appreciate your opinion.

I like the idea about the 100-mile race, all of us in the combine should be thinking that way to get some new blood in the UPC.

Now I'm going back to the York Daily and watch that video I missed.

See ya around.

Sandy
HHC


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Sandy-HHC said:


> Great article Warren, Bill an I enjoyed reading it. I was surprised to find a fellow combine member here tonight, I'm a new member on this site. I saw the article on the internet when looking for some answers about a shot I got from Wayne a few weeks ago. If you get a minute look at my last post and email me if you have any thought on it, I'd really appreciate your opinion.
> 
> I like the idea about the 100-mile race, all of us in the combine should be thinking that way to get some new blood in the UPC.
> 
> ...


First off Sandy,
Welcome to Pigeon-Talk

Second yes Warren is a genius and deserves the Nobel Pigeon Prize in my opinion. He is also a great guy. I am trying to convince some guys in my combine to adopt a "Warren Smith" approach to getting new blood in the combine. I'm working on it Mr. Smith!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Excellent!! I really enjoyed the story and video. Quite a team...that "Smith and Burns"...or "Burns and Smith"...huh?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Very well written article Warren! I love seeing this kind of positive publicity  I've emailed it to myself and will post on other groups too - would love to see a follow-up story done. Keep us posted!


----------

